
Instagram 'bug' heavily favored Trump content over Biden for months - iron0013
https://www.engadget.com/instagram-bug-heavily-favored-trump-content-over-biden-172758201.html
======
smt88
Skipping the question of whether this was intentional, I have other questions:

1\. How do thousands of Instagram employees, including developers, use the app
for _months_ without noticing this?

2\. What is the value of related hashtags anyway? I assume it makes the site
more "sticky" for users, but as a user, why do I want it at all?

3\. How do algorithmic recommendations not qualify as "speech", especially in
situations like this? It may be computer-generated, but it still definitely
leaned toward an ideological in this case. It's not like it was organically
created by users and displayed, without editorial, by Instagram...

